# TTOC car purchase



## e959jan (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi all,

A newbie member here!!! 

I have just put a deposit down on a very nice Mk 1 TT 225 and it has a TTOC badge on the rear.

Does anyone know the history of the vehicle.

The reg No is OE02 YFF.

Any info greatly received.

Cheers

Jan


----------



## countypower (Jul 12, 2009)

welcome. now u have the car and the badge , please remember to join the TTOC. enjoy


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, not sure who owns the car, but I am sure its a beauty


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Welcome to the forum mate.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome , unfortunately we don't take any details of members cars.


----------



## exchangeandmart (Jul 9, 2009)

Nice work, welcome to the club, hope you enjoy the ride


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

is it silver? COuld be dave G's old one???


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome looks like the last owner had good taste he joined the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk :wink:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------

